# HELP - Écran bleu au démarrage



## gaia_mao (26 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
je suis sur un iMac Power PC 10.5.8
Après une grosse coupure de courant le week-end dernier impossible de rallumer mon mac.
Quand, je l'allume un écran bleu apparaît avec juste le curseur de la souris
Je me suis balader sur plusieurs forum pour essayer de résoudre le problème.
J'ai essayer quelques opérations mais sans résultat
J'ai quand même réussi à le faire démarrer en mode sans échec ou sans extensions,
mais je croie avoir fait une bourde.
J'ai effectuer l'opération suivante :

_Pour déterminer si vous avez un élément d'ouverture incompatible :
Arrêtez votre ordinateur et patientez 30 secondes.
Appuyez sur le bouton d'alimentation.
Dès que vous entendez le son du démarrage, appuyez sur la touche Maj et maintenez-la enfoncée.
Relâchez la touche Maj lorsque vous voyez la pomme grise et la jauge de progression.
Choisissez Préférences Système dans le menu Pomme.
Cliquez sur Comptes, puis sur Ouverture.
Établissez une liste des éléments d'ouverture, elle vous sera utile par la suite.
Sélectionnez tous les éléments d'ouverture et cliquez sur Supprimer.
Choisissez menu Pomme > Redémarrer.
Si le problème est résolu, ouvrez à nouveau les préférences Comptes et ajoutez les éléments d'ouverture un à un, en redémarrant l'ordinateur après chaque ajout, jusqu'à reproduire le problème. (Lorsque vous ajoutez les éléments d'ouverture, vous pouvez démarrer votre ordinateur normalement.) Lorsque vous avez déterminé l'élément d'ouverture incompatible, utilisez la procédure ci-dessus pour ne supprimer que l'élément mis en cause._


Sauf que maintenant, j'ai l'impression que c'est encore plus la m*rde car ça n'a rien changer et je ne sais pas comment réinstallé les éléments d'ouverture.

Le problème est que ce mac est mon outil de travail et je ne peux déjà plus bosser depuis une semaine !

Aider moi svp, je suis une bille question technique.

- Comment réinstallé les éléments de démarrage ?
- Comment résoudre mon problème d'écran bleu et démarrer mon mac autrement que dans le mode sans extension pour pouvoir travailler ?

Merci à tous.


----------



## iMacounet (26 Mars 2010)

Un G4 ou un G5 ?


----------



## gaia_mao (26 Mars 2010)

C'est un G5


----------



## gaia_mao (27 Mars 2010)

Personne pour m'aider ??


----------



## Invité (27 Mars 2010)

Démarre sur le Dvd le Léo, et fais une installation avec archivage.


----------



## gaia_mao (27 Mars 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Démarre sur le Dvd le Léo, et fais une installation avec archivage.



Je n'ai plus le CD de léopard mais celui de tiger ? C'est gênant ou pas ? Sinon, il faut que j'essaie de m'en procurer un autre

Est ce que l'installation avec archivage va me faire perdre mes données et mes applications installées ?

Et comment rajouter les éléments d'ouverture ? 

Merci


----------



## Invité (27 Mars 2010)

Pour être gênant, oui c'est gênant Ca installerait Tiger, mais de toutes façons je crois que ce n'est pas possible en downgrade.
Il faut impérativement un dvd de Léo ! Le tien à toi que t'as acheté bien sûr !!! 
Non, justement, tu ne perds rien et tu conservera même tous les mots de passe de ton trousseau, les réglages divers et variés, etc.
seuls quelques éléments des préférences système ne seront pas installés.


----------



## gaia_mao (28 Mars 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Pour être gênant, oui c'est gênant Ca installerait Tiger, mais de toutes façons je crois que ce n'est pas possible en downgrade.
> Il faut impérativement un dvd de Léo ! Le tien à toi que t'as acheté bien sûr !!!
> Non, justement, tu ne perds rien et tu conservera même tous les mots de passe de ton trousseau, les réglages divers et variés, etc.
> seuls quelques éléments des préférences système ne seront pas installés.



Ok, il faut que je réinstalle léo, le problème, c'est que c'est mon ancien patron qui a mon CD et que je n'ai plus de nouvelle de lui depuis longtemps, il a déménagé je c'est pas où, impossible de le joindre perdu de vu quoi ! est ce que si je rachete un CD de léo ça peux allez ou il faut que je désinstalle et réinstalle tout le système ?
Merci


----------



## Invité (29 Mars 2010)

Non, non, un dvd d'occaze (un dvd générique, noir. Surtout pas un dvd lié à une machine = gris) fera parfaitement l'affaire.
Comme ça tu garde tout ce que tu as installé à l'exception des quelques trucs dont je parlais plus haut.


----------



## gaia_mao (29 Mars 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Non, non, un dvd d'occaze (un dvd générique, noir. Surtout pas un dvd lié à une machine = gris) fera parfaitement l'affaire.
> Comme ça tu garde tout ce que tu as installé à l'exception des quelques trucs dont je parlais plus haut.



Excuse mon ignorance mais c'est quoi "un dvd lié à une machine = gris" 

Merci ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h08 ----------

Autant pour moi J'ai regarder sur internet et j'ai vu la différence avec les CD noir et gris 
Juste une dernière question admettons que j'en profite pour acheter Snow léopard, je peux installé direct dessus sans passer par léo ?
Ou si je m'achette un macbook pro, je peux installé snow léo avec le CD d'instal livré avec ?
Merci


----------



## Invité (29 Mars 2010)

Non, et encore non ! 
SL ne passera pas sur un Mac PPC
et
le Dvd du MacBook ne passera pas pour deux raisons. La première est citée supra et la seconde dans mon message précédent, ce sera un Dvd gris.


----------



## gaia_mao (29 Mars 2010)

ha ok 
Merci
Je trouve un CD je fais tout ça et je vous tiens au courant pour vous dire si ça à marché !


----------

